# Voodoo playlist



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

look for the sound tract for the movie "Skeleton Key" Good movie filled with old Louisiana Voodoo and Hoodoo.
Amazon.com: Skeleton Key (Score): Edward Shearmur: Music


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Itsjustme said:


> Also I read a pretty neat idea about playing some chants or conjures in the bathroom (great idea! Again wish I could find it to give credit) and was wondering if any of you knew where I could find something like that?
> 
> Obviously I am having searching issues


Searching... 

Maybe it was this thread - the eighth post down by Pirate Chris?

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...ipes/94041-attempting-voodoo-bayou-theme.html

It says...

"We did voodoo in our bathroom 2 years in a row. Key elements that really set it off. Lots of candles, skulls with homeade runes (black rocks with symbols painted on them). We had a rubber chicken, some rubber snakes. Homemade voodoo dolls. Those were fun to make. A couple of shruken heads. Oh, and the part that threw it over the edge for us. A hidden cd player that played chants. had one guy who came out of the bathroom and said it was too creepy, he couldn't pee with the chants playing. WIN!"

Also here's a thread from 2007 where meltdown211 shared some voodoo related soundscapes that are still up - and thank you, meltdown, because I just downloaded a song from you! 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/63261-vodoo-sounds-music.html


----------



## Itsjustme (Sep 22, 2009)

YES!! That was it! Thank you so much!

That file share is amazing! Thanks for linking me to that as well. Those will be perfect!

/Loves this forum!


----------

